#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Anyone have Transport Processes and Separation Process Principles ?

## mbiskup

Does anyone have the ebook and/or the solutions manual to this book: 
Transport Processes and Separation Process Principles (Includes Unit Operations), 4/E by Geankoplis





Thanks!See More: Anyone have Transport Processes and Separation Process Principles ?

----------


## luffy

> Does anyone have the ebook and/or the solutions manual to this book: 
> Transport Processes and Separation Process Principles (Includes Unit Operations), 4/E by Geankoplis
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



gracias puto

----------


## Renpeacock

Have you gotten the solutions manual to Transport Processes and Separation Process Principles (Includes Unit Operations), 4/E by Christie John Geankoplis yet?

Does anyone have the solutions manual to this book?

----------


## mbiskup

I have not received either. I know it is out there; someone just needs upload it.

----------


## saba

> gracias puto



hi if you have the manual can you please post it.
thanks.

----------


## genera

link
assdsadasdasdasdasdasfasfasfasfasdas maldiot link

----------


## andrew111388

wheres the link?

----------


## cazz226

Does anyone have a link to an ebook of the above textbook?

Thanks.

----------


## Duckii

bump

----------


## soner_001

hi. can anyone share this book?     'Transport processes and separation process principles , Christine J. Geankoplis,  4th edition '

----------


## os12

can anyone..............

----------


## anemuun

If anyone has the link for this book, would you please send it to here or to my email?

----------

